# Game Changer



## No Longer Active (Jan 7, 2021)

I had been saving my retirement superannuation for some time in the hope of taking a trip overseas, but with the pandemic running riot, I am a lot safer where I am in NZ. So, I decided to spend my funds on a significant up grade in my kit. I went for the new Canon EOS R6 and RF lenses. I had considered the EOS R5, but the cost, plus the need to invest in the super expensive express CF cards sent me in the direction of the R6, which seemed to have all the features of the R5 that I wanted, plus dual SD cards. I don't shoot video and I don't (currently) make large details prints.

Getting hardware has proved problematic as the supply chain has been totally disrupted by changes in factory output caused by COVID. Right now we have queues of ships waiting to dock to unload, while shops are selling vaporware. I was very lucky. If found a deal with a camera store that I had been with for about 40 years: I bought my first SLRs: 2xNikon F3's and 2xCanon A-1's plus lenses from them when I first got serious about photography. They had stock and gave me a _really _decent price.

So, I got 2x R6 bodies, 1x EF-RF adaptor, a RF 24-105 f/4 and the RF 100-500.

For me, the results were significant improvements in shooting fast moving animals. With the lens and in body stablilization, plus the animal eye autofocus, I could track and get a much higher percentage of shots of birds on the wing that I could before. I also used my Sigma 150-600 C and 60-600 S on the bodies with the EF adapter. 
View attachment 195020

Gory details: R6 RF 100-500 @ 500mm, f/8, 1/500sec, ISO-3200

The animal eye tracking was definitely an improvement over my previous shooting with the EOS 7DII and 5DIV. 
View attachment 195021

R6 RF 100-500 @ 159mm, f/7.1, 1/400sec, ISO-100 This bird was really motoring, but the AAF kept it despite the intrusion of other birds and distractions behind.

I would really like to see what an R7 might do....


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 8, 2021)

Nicely done


----------



## No Longer Active (Jan 8, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Nicely done


Thank you.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for posting these. They bring back wonderful memories of our one and only trip to New Zealand in 2018 - such a lovely country with such friendly people. We visited Murwai and saw a Gannet colony. I took the one with the dark background using the 5DIV and my first 400mm DO II and the other my wife with the 5DSR and 100-400mm II.


----------



## No Longer Active (Jan 27, 2021)

Those are lovely photos Alan. You are both talented photographers. I think the Muriwai colony is the most accessible one in the world. One can drive within about 250m of the actual viewing areas and there is even a great cafe a short walk away! Extremely civilized IMHO. With foreign tourists pretty much not in existence, it is much less crowded at the viewing areas so being able to hand out and try different gear is much easier.

I feel very, very fortunate to be here during the pandemic. An Australian think tank has rated the NZ government response the best in the world and as one who can live a normal life, going on virtually without change, I am totally appreciative of that. I just feel for everyone else who is struggling with lock-downs, restrictions and rampant sickness. Hang in there folks: hopefully the development of vaccines will ease the pressures.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2021)

Tronhard said:


> Those are lovely photos Alan. You are both talented photographers. I think the Muriwai colony is the most accessible one in the world. One can drive within about 250m of the actual viewing areas and there is even a great cafe a short walk away! Extremely civilized IMHO. With foreign tourists pretty much not in existence, it is much less crowded at the viewing areas so being able to hand out and try different gear is much easier.
> 
> I feel very, very fortunate to be here during the pandemic. An Australian think tank has rated the NZ government response the best in the world and as one who can live a normal life, going on virtually without change, I am totally appreciative of that. I just feel for everyone else who is struggling with lock-downs, restrictions and rampant sickness. Hang in there folks: hopefully the development of vaccines will ease the pressures.


Nice hearing from you. I am sufficiently ancient to have had my first jab last week but will be careful because nothing will be 100%. The South Island would be really interesting if they let us in without quarantine.


----------



## No Longer Active (Jan 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Nice hearing from you. I am sufficiently ancient to have had my first jab last week but will be careful because nothing will be 100%. The South Island would be really interesting if they let us in without quarantine.



The NZ government is being very conservative about foreigners coming in. They dropped massive hints yesterday that they are unlikely to allow free travel into the country in 2021. Right now the only ones allowed in are citizens and residents (accompanying by their families), plus those considered essential workers. So far about 90,000 people have come in and there is a waiting list for months from well over 100,000 wanting access as they need a booked place for the two-week managed isolation period.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 27, 2021)

Tronhard said:


> The NZ government is being very conservative about foreigners coming in. They dropped massive hints yesterday that they are unlikely to allow free travel into the country in 2021. Right now the only ones allowed in are citizens and residents (accompanying by their families), plus those considered essential workers. So far about 90,000 people have come in and there is a waiting list for months from well over 100,000 wanting access as they need a booked place for the two-week managed isolation period.


I think the NZ government are doing a great job, my brother and my wife’s best friend both live in NZ and although they are both traveling sorts they would take their one country travel without internal restrictions over the risky and complicated mess most other places have. It has delayed my wife and my plans to go visit but I’m sure we’ll get there eventually!


----------

